# Sydney - Bluefish Pnt - Wednesday CHANGED LOCATION AND PURPO



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

good luck Ken...

mate was there on Saturday and bagged out on Trevs....heaps of fun on very light gear
(just your style  )

...just gotta keep a steady burley trail going apparently..


----------

